# Pressemeldung: White Coconut-Boilie sorgt für Rekordfänge am Lac d. St. Cassien



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2009)

*White Coconut-Boilie sorgt für Rekordfänge am Lac d. St. Cassien​*




Tostedt. 
Es ist Dezember 2008, als sich Patrik Pammer (Radical-Carp-Testangler aus dem Hause Quantum) auf den Weg nach Frankreich zum winterlichen Karpfenangeln macht. Der legendäre Stausee Lac d. St. Cassien ist bekannt für sein mildes Klima im Winter und zählt daher zu den Topp-Revieren Europas. 

Dennoch gilt die Fischerei vor Ort als alles andere als leicht. Insofern ist schon ein Fisch aus dem See das Ziel vieler und es ist kein Wunder, dass sich Karpfenangler aus aller Wels dort zum Fischen treffen.

Vor dem Hintergrund ist das, was Patrik Pammer mit dem neuen Radical White
Coconut-Boilie im ersten ernsthaften Praxistest gefangen hat, schier
unglaublich:
 Der Karpfenspezi landet trotz Dauerregen und unerwartet eisigen Temperaturen binnen einer Woche gleich vier der begehrtesten Schuppenkarpfen des Sees. 

Alle Fische brachten ein Gewicht über 20 Kilo auf die Waage
(Einzelgewichte: 20,2 Kilo, 20,5 Kilo, 21 Kilo und 26,5 Kilo). Ein Beweis
für die Fängigkeit dieses neuen Verführers aus der Radical-Range.


----------

